# Headband / Ear Warmer and Hat in One Pattern Knit



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

The Snow Nymph is the fifth pattern in my Snow Creations.

The Snow Nymph is a versatile pattern and makes both a headband and a hat. The braided headband can stand alone as an ear warmer. The hat is a mix between a mini-slouch and a puffy cap. Pull it down on your head and you get side puffs. Or wear it higher on your head for a formal look. Your choice of colors will transform this basic pattern from a casual hat to a funky hat to a formal hat or to another style you want. The Snow Nymph can be adored with a puff on top. Knit one, both, or several. These make great holiday gifts.

This is a quick knit and the average knitter can make a hat in one evening.

$3.00
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/headband-and-hat----snow-nymph


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I love the black and red....very nice....


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Very pretty designs and colors. Your knitting is lovely, too!
Edie (EdithAnn) 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Really cute!


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

Those are so sweet! Thanks for posting them - I'll definitely be buying that pattern!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Very nice - they look so cosy with the thick yarn


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Very cute idea!


----------

